# I really think that life is too short



## saharuna

こんにちは

「ほんとに、人生は短か過ぎると思いますね」という現在の自分の気持ちを英語に表現したいのですが、"I really *thought *that life is too short"　と"I really *think* that life is too short"
の２つの英文はとちらが適切でしょうか？また、このような場合、動詞を過去形にするのは文法的に適切ではないでしょうか？　

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## saharuna

この質問をした背景は、あるホーラムで上のようにコメントしたのですが、これを読んだ人が「過去形にするのは早すぎる」とコメントしました。然し私は過去の私の気持ちを言いたかったのではなく、現在の気持ちを表現したつもりです。


----------



## frequency

「思った」の過去だと、それは過去のことで今は違うかもしれませんよ。今は超長い！と思ってたりして。過去は過去、今は今なのです・・英語はその傾向が強いです。

今思うならやっぱり現在形がいいと思うのですが、I still really think..もどうかなあ・・でも前述・後述の内容によりますyo


----------



## saharuna

frequencyさん、ありがとうございます。ニュアンスを出す為に、英語には過去形を使った現在の表現があるので質問させていただきました。大変参考になります。


----------



## frequency

I have thought でしょうか。昔コトがあってまだ続いてるという完了ですね。これなんやら動詞の種類によって微妙な場合があるらしいんですよ。
たぶん誰かが答えてくれるでしょう！

When using I have thought (present perfect), can this be 'you thought sth once before, and that still continues until now'?


----------



## lrosa

こんにちは

現在の気持ちなので"I really *think* that life is too short"のほうが良いです。過去形のthoughtと現在形のisを同じ文章で使うのは文法的には望ましくないと思います。それでもグーグルで"I really thought that life is"と検索すれば98,800件が出てくるのにたいして"I really thought that life was"は84,400件しか出てきません。文法が慣用とは違うからだと思います。

英語が母国語で文法的な説明は苦手なので例文を使います。"(Back then/at that time,) I really thought that life *was* too short"なら文法的には問題ないですが、それは「（あの頃）人生は短か過ぎると思っていました」との意味なんです。I *used to* thinkに近いです。どちらでも「前はそう思ってたけどもう思わない」ということを表現します。
まだそう思っているのならI have always thought (and still do) that life is too shortとなります。
そう思ったり思わなかったりしていた場合はイはI have often thought that life is too shortとなります。
I have thought that life is too shortとそのまま言っては不自然です。OftenとかAlwaysとかAt many times in my lifeとか時間や頻度に言及する必要があります。

ちなみに過去の決まった瞬間に(At a precise moment in time)思ったことを表現したいのなら(At that moment,) I really thought: "Life *is* too short"とDirect speechを使うのが一番自然だと思います。

はっきりしない点があればぜひ聞いてください。


----------



## saharuna

Irosaさん

こんにちは

早速、日本語で例文を使って説明していただいてありがとうございます。文法的に正しいことが大切なことがとてもよくわかりました。

ときどき、英語圏の気軽な書き込みなどで"I really thought that life is"のような型の時制の一致に逆らう文を見かけたことがありますので疑問に思っていました。このように書いた場合、英語圏の方はどんなニュアンスを表そうとするのでしょうか？　距離感や現実離れのニュアンスを表現したい時に過去形を使うことがあると聞いたことがありましたが。

また、”life is short” のようないわゆる「真理」では　時制の一致の例外だと文法で言われていましたが、正しいでしょうか？　こだわってすみません。


----------



## lrosa

もう一度"I really thought that life is"のグーグルの検索結果を見直したらほとんどはブログで、他にも文法の間違いがあって、明らかに英語を母国語としている人ではないみたいです。しかもなぜか分からないのですが、二つ目のページまで見たら実際には98,800件ではなく、17件しかないということが分かりました。なので特にニュアンスを表しているのではなく、ただの文法的な誤りだと思います。"I really thought that life was"の件はほとんどそれ以外にも文法が正しくて、ネイティブが書いたような文章です。

I thought that ... is  は文法的な謝りです。wasが正しいです（Reported speechの基本的なルールです）。このスレッドは参考になりますかね(will/wouldの話でもうちょっと難しくなりますけど)：

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=440338


----------



## Tonky

いわゆる「時制の一致」、私も非常に苦手で、よく間違っています。チャットでは特に、speech errorと例外の区別がつきにくいですね。
あまり気にしていたら会話はどんどん進行してしまうので取り残されてしまいますし。
文脈なしの例文だけ見てると頭が痛くなってしまいますので、ウィキに書かれていた原則？のようなものを引用します。


> This option[例外] is more likely to be used when *the circumstance being  expressed remains equally true now* as it did when the speech act took  place, and especially if the person reporting the words agrees that they  are true or valid.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequence_of_tenses#English

恐らく、ですが、"Life is too short"というフレーズは真理とは認められないのではないでしょうか。人生を長いと感じるか、短いと感じるかは、それぞれの人の経験やその時その時の状況に基づく意見であって、賛成も反対もありますし、実際に長いか短いかを一方的に証明する術もありません。


----------



## saharuna

Irozaさん
リンクをとても興味深く読みました。ありがとうございます。検索で確かめると言う方法をよく使っていましたが、非ネイテブの方たちの間違ったものも多くヒットしてくる訳ですね。数が多いと信用してしまいました。二つ目のページは気づきませんでした。


----------



## saharuna

Tonkyさん

ウキペデイアの引用とリンクをよく読みました。調べていただいてありがとうございました。とても詳しく説明されていて英語の奥深さも感じることができました。日本語も同じことですがことばを使う時は状況をわきまえることの大切さを知りました。

"life is too short"は例外とするには主観的過ぎると自信もありませんでした。
”the sun rises in the east"は例外に当たりますね。


----------



## lrosa

Tonkyさん、リンクありがとうございます。自分の言語だとあまり気にしないので面白いです。

確かにこの例文:Batman *said* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobileは文法的には問題ありません。しかし、Batman *thought* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobileだったら誤りになります。

Batman *explained* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile　（正しい）
Batman *told us* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile 
I *heard* that Batman *needs* a special key for the Batmobile 
Batman *suspected *that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile （誤り）
Batman *believed* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile （誤り）

thinkとかsuspectとかbelieveというような動詞は過去形にすると必ず「もうそう思っていない／信じていない」ことを表現します。だからthe circumstance being expressed remains does NOT remain equally true。まだそう思っている／信じているなら必ず現在形にします：

Batman *thinks *that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile 
Batman *suspects *that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile 
Batman *believes* that he *needs* a special key for the Batmobile 

で、もう思っていない／信じていないなら両方の動詞を過去形にします：

Batman *thought *that he *needed* a special key for the Batmobile  (but then realised that he didn't actually need it)
Batman *suspected *that he *needed* a special key for the Batmobile 
Batman *believed* that he *needed* a special key for the Batmobile 

なので過去形のthought/suspected/believedと現在形の動詞をつなぐのは誤りです。Stative verbsだからですかね。 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stative_verb

このスレッドも関係あるかもしれないのですが、thoughtやsuspectedのような動詞は登場しません。http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972079


----------



## lrosa

saharuna said:


> "life is too short"は例外とするには主観的過ぎると自信もありませんでした。
> ”the sun rises in east"は例外に当たりますね。



例えばsayという動詞ならどちらでも「例外」とすることができると思います。正しくないことでも何でもできます:

He said that the earth is bigger than the sun. 

でも:

He thought that the earth is bigger than the sun. 
He thinks that the earth is bigger than the sun. 
He thought that the earth was bigger than the sun.


----------



## Tonky

なるほど！that節の内容ではなく、主文の動詞の性質が大きく関係してるんですね！勉強になりました、ありがとうございます。


----------



## saharuna

Irosaさん

動詞の種類について初めて考えることが出来ました。貴重な情報をありがとうございました。


----------

